# Moving in 5 days........Possible Help finding work, and just general advise! HELP!!



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,

I am moving to dubai in 5 days time with my girlfriend. We are from the UK. We are lucky enough to have all our flat all ready waiting for us so we do not need to find work with a living allowance.

Is there anyone out there that can give me some good recruitment companies to get in touch with?

We are both 22 and just in need of a change after a hard year. Hoping ubai will be the place to start our new lives.

Does anyone think it would be a good idea for us to hire a car for a few weeks so that we can drive to many different emloyers and recruitment agents? Need all the advice i can get and any received would be very much appreciated.

We will be based in Dubai Marina.

Many thanks and wishing you all a very happy new year.

Jordamn


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Jay, i recently helped a canadian friend to get a job. Most of recruitment agencies except for some are ripoff. Best method is compile a list of companies in your field, call em and talk to people you can hire. it will reduce time and maybe create jobs cos as u know 90% of jobs aint posted. My 2 cents , lemme know if ou need any help.


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,

What line of work are you looking for?


----------



## BadaBing (Dec 28, 2008)

Renting a car is a good idea.. works out a heck of a lot cheaper than taxis if you are going to be moving around every day.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome,
job finding is one issue...the other one which you may want to think about is the fact that visa's are generally tied to a job...and, most importantly, that you will not be able to sponsor your girlfriend...and living together not being married is illegal....

Happy New Year and good luck anyway
Lenochka


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

How can you have a flat waiting for you with no job?


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

A Good start!!! here are some of them
Nadia
Bac Middle East
Clarendon Parker
SOS Recruitment
Talent
iq Selection

you should buy the Gulf News (Daily News Paper) and there you'll find plenty of recruitment agencies. Good Luck!!

Jeev





jay6480 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to dubai in 5 days time with my girlfriend. We are from the UK. We are lucky enough to have all our flat all ready waiting for us so we do not need to find work with a living allowance.
> 
> ...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

If you own a flat that your moving in too....sell it!!!! get the cash then you wont need a job for a long while lol...

seriously do what Jeev said!!!!!!

Me and my wife are in Marina, its nice


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Me and my wife are in Marina, its nice


Apart from the neighbours...


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks Jeev 

I am in a similar position to Jay for looking for work and in the Marina for the next month or so


----------



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

thank you for all your replies, we are now here and in the middle of job hunting, and with the recent state of the world it is proving a lil difficult but not at panic stations yet.

can anyone help me on the car hire front? anyone know decent companies, also what is the deal with a licence? keep getting mixed views. 

many thanks


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

license, depends where your from, a certain list of companies accept your license to use straight away, ie UK etc. There is a good cheap car hire place at the airport! cant for the life of me remember the name, just do a search on google.ae...


----------



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

cheers for that, did as you said and found one called holiday autos who do it on a uk licence. cheers for everyones help


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

anytime....


----------

